# overheating!!! inline filler neck



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

ok so i deleted the stock expansion tank in the process of beginning to shave my bay. motor and cooling worked flawlessly before i got rid of the expansion tank. im now having the issue of the truck getting hot and puking out coolant. when i look into the filler neck it appears there is no movement. when i rev the truck with the cap off it just dumps out of the cap. ive already checked the t-stat and it is working properly. pulled apart the water pump and is in perfect working order. at this point im kind of at a loss. ive tried burping the system several times with no progression. the bottom rad hose doesnt get hot after 20+ mins of running. here are the pictures of the setup. 
upper rad hose no longer has the hard kink in it. 








plugged the metal hard line.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

My guess - As the coolant gets hot it expands and the extra, heat induced volume is looking for someplace to go. I see three options for you: 1) a mark i rad with an internal expansion tank 2) install an aftermarket expansion tank 3) run a low coolant level so it is "full" when hot.

3) isn't a good option because it leaves teh coolant system under vacuum when cold and it will eventually suck in enough air to cause you the same problem again. Also runing a low coolant level and no expansion tank leaves you TTS as the high point in the cooling system, so that is where the air is going to accumulate.

I did a mark I rad into a aba/digi hybrid and have the issue of a 'dry' CTS since the rad and internal expansion tank are lower than the front coolant flange. Didn't think it was going to be an issue, but it was until I got just the right amount of coolant into the system.


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

Im not sure that's my issue I don't think I'm getting flow. My bottom Rad hose never heats up.


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

Up


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

I did this and ran a mk1 radiator with the side built expansion tank, it worked fine for me. I can't help you with your issue other than that.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

mxvw54 said:


> Im not sure that's my issue I don't think I'm getting flow. My bottom Rad hose never heats up.


Not to much other then a stuck thermostate or air pocket will cause this to happen. I know what you said above, I read it, but these two things are the cause for a lower hose staying cold.


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

WaterWheels said:


> Not to much other then a stuck thermostate or air pocket will cause this to happen. I know what you said above, I read it, but these two things are the cause for a lower hose staying cold.


Yea and that's why I don't understand why it wont flow. I'm going to test the water temp and see if I'm just not running it long enough.


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry to bring an old thread back but I got the coolant flowing the thermostat opens and the fan kicks on but as soon as I drive it. The temp goes way up and starts pushing out the overflow. I Can hear the coolant bubbling from inside the truck.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

mxvw54 said:


> Sorry to bring an old thread back but I got the coolant flowing the thermostat opens and the fan kicks on but as soon as I drive it. The temp goes way up and starts pushing out the overflow. I Can hear the coolant bubbling from inside the truck.


Truck?

Sounds like you have an air bubble to burp out.


----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

Seax_Smith said:


> Truck?
> 
> Sounds like you have an air bubble to burp out.


Rabbit truck. And I've burped the system at least 5 times each time letting the tstat open. But the same thing happens each time. I'm thinking about just putting the bottle back on. And calling it a day.


----------

